# Dial digital para Radio comercial .



## Kukulkan (Feb 21, 2013)

Hace tiempo que busco algo en referencia a un Dial digital , parecido o similar al de la imagen .
Hasta la fecha no encuentro nada .
Muchas veces veo en mercadillos pequeñas radios de unos centavos , que disponen del dichoso Dial digital . Verdaderamente es bastante frustrante .
Seguramente alguien conozca algo al respecto .


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 21, 2013)

No creo sea dificil solo basta con conseguir el tuner digital de un radio de auto o de un equipo de sonido casero que son unos modulos blindados que vienen aparte y colocados en la board , luego habria que adicionar un micro y un LCD para que el micro direccione el PLL del tuner que es igual al PLL usado en algunos TX de fm (lm7001 o el LC7218) y ya, seria ademas esos modulos vienen  para FM y AM, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 21, 2013)

Este no es exactamente el circuito en cuestión , no obstante creo que vamos por buen camino . Aunque queda un largo trecho.

http://www.xbot.es/microplans/frecuencimetro.htm


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 22, 2013)

Otra idea: se podria hacer un capacitor variable digital (talves con un varicap) y reemplazar el capacitor variable de un sintonisador de radio analogo por uno digital y despues conectar un medidor de frecuencia como el que pusiste y asi saber que se esta sintonisando cuando suba o baje la capacidad por medio de 2 botones que se van a usar como sintonizador...
O hacer algo como esto: afrotechmods.com/cheap/capacitor/digitalcapacitor.htm


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 22, 2013)

El truco está aqui , abría que destripar , vamos ... Investigar , quise decir.





Y no debe ser difícil viendo esto.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 22, 2013)

> El truco está aqui , abría que destripar , vamos ... Investigar , quise decir.



me parese  buena idea, asi tambien se aprende, pero poque no se dan una vueltita por aca...
ahhh, van muy bien!!

http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/freq_counter/freq_counter.html


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 23, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> me parese  buena idea, asi tambien se aprende, pero poque no se dan una vueltita por aca...
> ahhh, van muy bien!!
> 
> http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/freq_counter/freq_counter.html



Bien bien , pedazo de circuitos y muy sencillos . 
Yo conozco el de la imagen se pueden conseguir en Kits por unos 22 dolares . Este llega a 80Mhz . Para nuestro caso debería llegar por lo menos a 110 Mhz .
El problema es como se conecta como dial a un receptor o emisora también para el mismo caso.pss:


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2013)

Depende de en que circuito lo quieras poner, igual te vale uno de nokia que es barato y al ser gráfico puedes imitar la apariencia que quieras.


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 23, 2013)

Kukulkan dijo:


> Bien bien , pedazo de circuitos y muy sencillos .
> Yo conozco el de la imagen se pueden conseguir en Kits por unos 22 dolares . Este llega a 80Mhz . Para nuestro caso debería llegar por lo menos a 110 Mhz .
> El problema es como se conecta como dial a un receptor o emisora también para el mismo caso.pss:



El frecuencimetro no tiene que ser necesariamente asta 110 Mhz ya que en el radio no mide esa señal, sino que el oscilador de la radio funciona a poca frecuencia, algunos 455Khz y otras asta
10Mhz por lo tanto un pequeño frecuencimetro de 50Mhz es mas que suficiente.
Lo que hacen estos diales digitales es medir la frecuencia del oscilador de la radio y sumarla o restarla para obtener el valor correcto al que se esta sintonizando  y para medir la frecuencia debes medir la del oscilador, ahi debes de colocar las puntas del dial digital y te medira la frecuencia de la radio que estas escuchando. Por supuesto debemos calibrarlo con una radio digital a mano.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2013)

Buenas noches.

El frecuencímetro tiene que tener un alcance mínimo de ~120Mhz, ya que todos lo Receptores de comerciales de FM tienen una Frecuencia Intermedia de 10,7Mhz.
El Oscilador Local está siempre por encima de la frecuencia de recepción, por lo que...

88,5Mhz +10,7Mhz = 98,2Mhz
108Mhz + 10,7Mhz = 118,7Mhz

El Oscilador Local barre desde 98,7Mhz hasta 118,7Mhz

Hay otros temas que hay que tener en cuenta, veamos...
El Oscilador Local de los Receptores de FM suele ser de muy bajo nivel de salida, tendremos que analizar el circuito para decidir el punto en el cuál  sacar la señal, si cargamos mucho al Oscilador, este bajará el nivel de salida, al Mezclador le llegará menos señal y el Receptor, por las perdidas de conversión, perderá sensibilidad y el Factor de Intermodulación empeorará.

También hay que tener en cuenta que todo lo que hagamos en el Oscilador provocará que se desintonice, por lo que nos tocará reajustarlo.

Otra cuestión a tener en cuenta es que los Frecuencímetros necesitan ~100mV para poder leer la frecuencia

La solución ideal pasa por hacer un pequeño Amplificador con un Transistor FET, de esta manera podremos conectarnos al Oscilador sin influenciarle mucho.

Incluso podríamos acoplarnos al Oscilador por medio de una pequeña Bobina de una espira acercádola  a la Bobina del Oscilador.

Pero, ya que no todos los Receptores son iguales, la solución final será distinta para cada caso en particular.

Sal U2


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 23, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> El frecuencímetro tiene que tener un alcance mínimo de ~120Mhz, ya que todos lo Receptores de comerciales de FM tienen una Frecuencia Intermedia de 10,7Mhz.
> El Oscilador Local está siempre por encima de la frecuencia de recepción, por lo que...
> ...



Muy pero que muy interesante . Un transistor Fet amplificando la señal de la bobina del frecuencímetro y esta colocada en cercania con la bobina osciladora del receptor o emisor.
Desdeluego el saber no ocupa lugar pero lo llena todo.
Ahora solo queda que no haya polémica con el tema de las frecuencias intermedias y los frecuencímetros de 50Mhz y 120Mhz .
Saludos.


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 24, 2013)

Las radios chinas baratas, lo que usan es un módulo prefabricado con LCD y un integrado SC3610D. Según el datasheet es configurable para receptores AM y FM de varios tipos, con FI de 455kHz, 10,7MHz y 70kHz (el caso de los auto-scan con TDA7088T). En el modo FM con FI 70kHz sirve como frecuencimetro hasta casi 1GHz (según un foro ruso que ví una vez...).


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

Kukulkan dijo:


> Hace tiempo que busco algo en referencia a un Dial digital . . .




Varias e interesante opiniones y sugerencias, _*pero ningún aporte de tu parte*_ 

Hasta ahora son solo los usuarios del Foro son los que están trabajando en solucionar "TU" consulta


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 24, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Varias e interesante opiniones y sugerencias, _*pero ningún aporte de tu parte*_
> 
> Hasta ahora son solo los usuarios del Foro son los que están trabajando en solucionar "TU" consulta



Tiene usted mucha razón Don Fogonazo .
Pero . Algo si que he aportado , algun circuito que otro .
Cuando alguien desconoce algún tema es imposible que pueda aportar gran cosa , lo unico que puede hacer es preguntar e informarse y debatir del tema con Doctos en la materia como es mi caso .
Al final el verdadero aporte es el mismo hilo , donde queda el conocimiento del tema en cuestión para poder hacer uso de el cualquiera que lo necesite .

Por otra parte como bien dijo "el bueno" de Miguelus acerca del transistor Fet como amplificador de entrada del frecuencímetro . Vos creeis que este amplificador pudiera dar los 100mv necesarios para que el frecuencímetro trabaje satisfactoriamente .


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 24, 2013)

El dial digital que pusiste ya viene con el amplificador a transistor incorporado para solucionar ese problema.


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 24, 2013)

walter leonardo dijo:


> El dial digital que pusiste ya viene con el amplificador a transistor incorporado para solucionar ese problema.



Bien , pero es bastante grande para una radio portatil . El amigo Solaris8 propuso unos frecuencímetros muy sencillos .
Además tengo dudas con la frecuencia de oscilación si se puede traducir de 50Mhz retocando algo o necesariamente abra que poner un frecuencímetro de 120Mhz .


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 24, 2013)

Habria que hacerlo y probar, creo que es mejor comprar unas pequeñas radios digitales :-\


----------



## miguelus (Feb 24, 2013)

Kukulkan dijo:


> Tiene usted mucha razón Don Fogonazo .
> Pero . Algo si que he aportado , algun circuito que otro .
> Cuando alguien desconoce algún tema es imposible que pueda aportar gran cosa , lo unico que puede hacer es preguntar e informarse y debatir del tema con Doctos en la materia como es mi caso .
> Al final el verdadero aporte es el mismo hilo , donde queda el conocimiento del tema en cuestión para poder hacer uso de el cualquiera que lo necesite .
> ...





Buenas noches.

En mi Post anterior hay algo que creo que o no me expliado bien o se ha mal interpretado 

El tema del Amplificador a FET, el mismo se ha de poner muy cerca del Transistor Oscilador, en la salida del Transistor conectaremos el Cable Coaxial que llevará la señas a la entrada del Frecuencímetro.
La razón de hacerlo de esta manera es que necesariamente nos tenemos que acoplar en Alta Z, si conectamos directamente un cable Coaxial  a la salida del Oscilador Local, lo estaremos cargando con una baja Impedancia. Los cables Coaxiales, si no están cargados adecuadamente, presentan mucha capacidad y/o inductancia lo que haría inviable esta opción.
La primera etapa a FET del Frecuencímetro aquí presentado sería una buena opción, la salida sería por el Emisor (Source) del Transistor.
En cualquier caso, el Frecuencímetro tendrá que ser capaz de leer la frecuecia del Oscilador Local, cuyo rango estará comprendido entre 98.2Mhz y 118,7Mhz, por esta razón el Frecuencímetro tendrá que ser capaz de leer un minímo de 120Mhz.


También tendremos que compensar la diferencia de Frecuencia entre la Frecuencia medida y la realmente recibida, recordemos que esta diferencia es de 10,7Mhz.

Hay Circuitos Integrados comerciales que realizan esta correción para los valores más normales de FI... 10,7Mhz, 455Khz, 70Khz.

Otra opción sería diseñarnos nuestro propio Fecuencímetro  y que realize esta correción, unos Circuitos Integrados muy adecuados sería la serie 74LS190 o el 74LS192, si controlamos el tema de los PIC, lo cual no es mi caso, lo tendremos muy fácil.


Sal U2


----------



## Kukulkan (Feb 25, 2013)

Bien , tenemos los datasheet de los dos circuitos integrados sugeridos por Miguelus , uno trabaja a 25Mhz y el otro a 40Mhz .
El problema es la traducción ; Valgame la expresión . 
Hay que programar . Conseguir programa y circuito programador .

Al final quedaría un circuito similar a este , pero de seguro efectivo .


----------

